# London Marathon 2015



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Are there any MHF members involved in this event next Sunday?

If so it would be great to hear what charities you are supporting and to know your race number so that those of us whose athletic ability is limited to pressing the remote control (and that needs a 30 minute sleep immediately afterwards :surprise know who to keep our eyes peeled for.

If you are doing it good luck to you, I hope it goes well.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to be associated with the remarks of the last speaker.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well so far, it looks like most of us will be watching it on the Beeb, rather than enduring the hard streets of London.....

But this will bump it so that others might see it before it drops off the "Active Topics" page which most of us use.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Well so far, it looks like most of us will be watching it on the Beeb, rather than enduring the hard streets of London.....
> 
> But this will bump it so that others might see it before it drops off the "Active Topics" page which most of us use.....
> 
> Dave


Yes, not sure why Active has no past pages but new has, Illogical Jim/captain.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Did it in 1984 for Leukemia research. cant run for a bus now


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> Did it in 1984 for Leukemia research. cant run for a bus now


I pressed "Like" which may give totally the wronng impression..... I am not pleased about your "can't run for a bus now" but do appreciate that you have posted....

Maybe I should go to daffodil's post and comment on how useful a "Thanks" button would be for just this case where I wish to express gratitude to someone for posting but feel that "Like" is not the appropriate comment to make....

Anyway, thanks for posting,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know why anyone wouldn't want a thanks button, other options are still available, the like one is a good though, wouldn't like a dislike button, a no thanks button might be useful, however does anyone think we would ever get any of them?

.


----------

